# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  مهم : سایت OpenSource

## fixer2006

سلام،

امروز میخوام یه سایت OpenSource خوب و جالب معرفی کنم. این سایت برنامه‌های OpenSource به زبانهای مختلف و با لیسانس‌های مختلف در اختیار شما قرار می‌دهد.

Fixer

----------


## oxygenws

کو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fixer2006

سلام،

ببخشید حواسم نبود لینک رو نذاشتم. 
http://www.koders.com

Fixer

----------


## oxygenws

این سایت تو سورس برنامه جستجو می کنه....
البته اگر پیشتر انجمن رو جستجو می کردی، می دیدی که قبلا هم معرفی شده :)
به هر حال، دوبره گفتنش خالی از لطف نیست، ممنون.

----------


## fixer2006

سلام،

ببخشید، ندیده بودم این سایت قبلاً اعلام شده و گرنه مجدداً اعلام نمی‌کردم.

Fixer

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام
دوست عزیز واقعا عالی بود همه چی داشت .

----------


## mohsen.net

www.sourceforge.com
این را هم ببینید بد نیست

----------


## vahid_visualbasic

www.pscode.com

این سایت هر نو پروژه open source با هر زبونی توش هست

----------


## VisualStudio

http://csharp-source.net/ 
این هم هست به زبون C#‎ خیلی خوبه

----------


## smile17

دوستان code project  رو كه فراموش نكرديد

----------


## ilius.gnu

حیف نیست حرفی از این هاست ایرانی زده نشه: http://ospdev.net
قبلاً آدرسش این بود: http://osp.ir

در ضمن:
OSP = Open Source Programming

----------


## ArbabReza

از همتون ممنون

----------


## مهندس کوچولو

چگونه مي توانم کد هاي اپن سورس يک فروشگاه اينترنتي را دانلود کنم

----------


## smile17

> چگونه مي توانم کد هاي اپن سورس يک فروشگاه اينترنتي را دانلود کنم


اميدوارم cms هاي رايگان موجود ، داراي ماجول shop باشند

----------


## mir_MT

سلام به دوستان من یک فایل open source  از همین تاپیک گرفتم ولی پسورد داره والان هم توی تاپیک نیستش عنوان فایل هم این بود البته چند تیکه ای بودش  library.part0.rar

----------


## f3ryjoon

آقا ايول اينجا خيلي باحاله !!
از همه ممنون به خاطر معرفي سايتهاي ابر opensource 
:)

----------


## damo_sa63

برای برنامه نویسهای دات نت این سایت هم بسیار می تونه مفید باشه:
http://codeplex.com

----------


## tami64

www.taymaz.ir
اینم ببینید بد نیست
تمام تلاشمو برای خوب بودنش کردم و میکنم

----------


## ARAbed

سلام به همه دوستان

تمامی سایت های بالا رو گشتم

بدنبال برنامه ای تحت زبان جاوا هستم Java ME که بتونم لیست موجودیهای مغازه رو چک کنم
کمبودهارو ازطریق اس ام اس بفرستم ویا بلوتوث و وایرلس
فارسی بودن برنامه واسم مهم هست
چون شخصی ک قراره با این نرمافزار کار کنه علاقه ای ب زبان اگلیسی نداره و متاسفانه خود من هم بتازگی شروع ب کار با ابرنامه نت بینز کزدم
اگ همچین برنامه ای سراغ داشتید ازتون ممنون میشم

----------


## faridprogrammer

این سایت هم شاید به درد بخوره...
http://www.codeplex.com

----------


## lastgoldentiger

خیلی باحاله لینک نذاشته از چی تشکر کردن اینا؟ احتمالا از نیتش!!

----------


## mehrkish.iran

اینم خوبه،پیشنهاد می کنم ازش استفاده کنید :لبخند: 

https://github.com/

----------


## brightening-eyes

اینارو هم داشته باشید
http://www.googlecode.com/
این آیپی ایرانو ساپورت نمیکنه
http://lunchpad.net
اینم چیز خیلی باحالیه: حتما بهش سر بزنید!

----------

